# Jampit estate dodgy dealings?



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

heard that they may be doing some Luwak type bad things, anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Where did you hear this?


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh dear. That's an odd rumour to come by..


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

From a (well known) roaster


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

it is an old rumour. some kopi luwak stuff comes from Java. Some roasters decide not to have anything to do with it, others just get on with it, referring to Jampit that is. Kofi would not be produced if people did not buy it. remember, it is only media pressure through Hugh Fearnley that means we now have to pay a lot more for tuna......it must mean so much to the fish that it has been caught on a line and hook before being battered!


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Was told that the jampit estate has been associated with it

It's Shame that people still buy Luwak, never tried it myself, but can't help thinking that 90% of people that have, have never tried decent fresh roasted coffee, that's why they are so blown away by it


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

its no secret!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Cruel feckers


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> its no secret!


Anyone thinking of buying should be made to watch that. Shameful


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Indeed, that's more humane than some I've seen, but it's a different estate to jampit


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

A marketing video that shows the product being crapped out really isn't doing it for me.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

'' The Government of Indonesia The Government owns and manages four large coffee plantations in East Java: Kayumas, Jampit, Pancoer and Blawan. Each of these plantations has caged luwaks and offers kopi luwak to the trade through: Perkebunan Nusantara XII PT. (PT.PN XI''


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Could the narrator sound any more camp btw?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'll be striking them plantations off my list.

It highlights why we should use ethical roasters who know where there greens come from. Invaluable info Gary, thanks


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Orangertange said:


> Indeed, that's more humane than some I've seen, but it's a different estate to jampit


No its not, its the very same estate dude


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sorry, if there was no global demand, then it would not be produced. I am not agreeing with the production of it but will not go as far as boycotting a bean I like which is associated with one others do not like


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Shame is a nice bean, but think I will


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Those Indos are ten-a-penny. Theres plenty of choice. Look out for something like Sulawesi Tana Toraja A grade. Far cleaner cup


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sorry, I have never subscribed to what is nowadays classed as politically correct bullying by public opinion of a few


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> Kofi would not be produced if people did not buy it. remember, it is only media pressure through Hugh Fearnley that means we now have to pay a lot more for tuna......it must mean so much to the fish that it has been caught on a line and hook before being battered!


Line caught tuna is line caught to protect dolphins. Anyone who spends thousands on coffee kit and isn't up for spending a few extra pence on a can of tuna to stop harm (that is totally needless) to dolphins needs to reconsider in my opinion.

Slightly off topic but important. EDIT: in my opinion.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Hard viewing. Luwak is unconscionable. I'm not going to boycott Jampit though. Who would explain to them why?

Perhaps if we paid more for the good beans they would stop the bad stuff since it looks to be very low yield and hard work / expensive to process.

As David says - some part of the market is buying this stuff. Surely they are the ones to target for action.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Whilst I can not imagine why anybody would even want to drink coffee that has been shat out, I did not see the conditions the animals were kept in as any worse than we keep some farmed animals (battery style chicken factories). I do understand that some Civet farms are far worse, just merely making a point and not condoning the practice


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I think the cruelty (if you can get past the ethics of caging something wild) is that whilst civets will eat coffee, this does not generally make up very much of their diet in the wild.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

They are forced-fed. i.e. starved of anything else. Do you think they will would video the true activities which take place there?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Even the glossed up video supposedly showing how well they are cared for looks barbaric. I don't want to contemplate what really goes on when the cameras are switched off


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> They are forced-fed. i.e. starved of anything else. Do you think they will would video the true activities which take place there?


Not sure if the question is directed at me but if so, I refer you to the last 4 words of my post

However, just for balance...Foie Gras, corn fed chicken ( non Uk) and non Rose Veal

And for the record, I'm against them all!

Its supply and demand, build it they will come,!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Stop this what the hell would dfk drink if jampit dried up, fir the record I stopped drinking jampit as soon as I was told some 6 months ago


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Stop this what the hell would dfk drink if jampit dried up, fir the record I stopped drinking jampit as soon as I was told some 6 months ago


Yes, but for you, it was an easy decision as your doctor told you it was the reason you are bald and ugly. Come on please. Do try and be honest and not give false impressions Dave


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Yes, but for you, it was an easy decision as your doctor told you it was the reason you are bald and ugly. Come on please. Do try and be honest and not give false impressions Dave


Wow you're having a great day for the dishing out compliments, eh?!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It's not a compliment Michael.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> It's not a compliment Michael.


Thanks, I got that.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I was being honest, I have not had jampit since I found out, only coffee compass have it and I have not had any from them.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

And is your ugliness improving?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If not, ask Gary if he has finished with the stuff he was cleaning his pond with!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> And is your ugliness improving?


Afraid not, we can't all be blessed with your charm and looks


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Agreed my son


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

Humpf, I was just starting to enjoy Jampit too


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Well on the strength of Gary's recommendation I've just ordered some Sulawesi from Rave and I'll report back on it as an alternative to the jampit. Tbh the whole civet thing wouldn't stop me ordering jampit if I wanted it one little bit but if the Sulawesi is good then at least I won't have to have the association gnawing at the back of my mind.


----------

